# Royal Garden at Waikik Dec 27 - Jan 3



## Matrona (Dec 15, 2015)

Spend New Years in Oahu Hawaii at "Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki." Studio unit. Dec 27-Jan 3. $700.


----------



## Matrona (Dec 16, 2015)

still available


----------



## Matrona (Dec 17, 2015)

still available. make an offer.


----------



## team2win (Dec 17, 2015)

*unit size?*

What unit size?


----------



## epcmart (Dec 17, 2015)

team2win said:


> What unit size?



Original posting says "Studio Unit".


----------



## Matrona (Dec 17, 2015)

It a hotel type unit with partial kitchen. 2 queen beds or 1 king.


----------



## Matrona (Dec 18, 2015)

best offer wins!!


----------



## Matrona (Dec 21, 2015)

still available


----------



## Matrona (Dec 22, 2015)

price reduced!! $550.


----------

